# Racks, Panniers, and Chainstay Length



## pjam (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All,
I am in the process of deciding on a bike to purchase for a 17 mile (one way) commute. My question is, "What is the minimum chainstay length needed to provide sufficient heel clearance when panniers - not sure of size yet - are in place?" I will possibly being carrying books, paper work, clothes and on occasion a laptop. Im planning to use it as a potential grocery getter too. Also my shoe size is 42 -43 (mens 8.5 - 9.0). One of the bikes Im looking at is the Bianchi Volpe frame but it has 16.73" stays. Is this too short? I read that this seems fine but then others say it might be a problem. Any bike (<$700.00), rack, or pannier recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks In Advance,
PJ


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

I've got big ole' size 49 (15) feet. I've run panniers on my Cannondale SR400 (? I think that's the right number) with 16.75" stays. I need to make sure that I shove the bags as far back on the rack as I can, but if I do, I have clearance.

The shape of the bag will have some effect here too. I was running old Nashbar/Cannondale bags which were shaped to give a bit of extra heel clearance.

Good luck!




pjam said:


> Hi All,
> I am in the process of deciding on a bike to purchase for a 17 mile (one way) commute. My question is, "What is the minimum chainstay length needed to provide sufficient heel clearance when panniers - not sure of size yet - are in place?" I will possibly being carrying books, paper work, clothes and on occasion a laptop. Im planning to use it as a potential grocery getter too. Also my shoe size is 42 -43 (mens 8.5 - 9.0). One of the bikes Im looking at is the Bianchi Volpe frame but it has 16.73" stays. Is this too short? I read that this seems fine but then others say it might be a problem. Any bike (<$700.00), rack, or pannier recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks In Advance,
> PJ


----------

